# Review: Zipp Service Course SL Stem



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

"We have a review section; it's RoadBikeREVIEW.com" I know, but sometimes, users prefer the comfort of other "live" (more active) users on this board to respond to any follow up questions. Besides, I can add some eye-gasmic low-res camera photos.

I decided to review this purchase as I waited a million years for it to finally (Jan 31, 2011) end up in my hands - well, since December 2010 when I placed the order, but it was on the distributor's site for a while before that - and given it's fresh on the market. Zipp underwent numerous tests to produce a new collection of components (Service Course SL line, and especially the SL Speed revealed all the way back in 2009). While I'd assume that the long development was met with issues, I'm also confident that Zipp went an extra mile in engineering the best product they could.

My Service Course SL stem came in 130mm, -17 degree dimensions for $99.99. Judging price is relative. For me personally, I do see justice in spending that much on a stem, as I have before. I'm no high-roller, but considering it's expected to deal with my torso weighing in on it and my warms pulling about, my agreement with "you get what you pay for" works in accordance. -17 degree stems are hard to come by in prominent brand names as I only know of Ritchey, Thomson, and 3T producing such. Unfortunately I don't have a scale to tell you how awesomely light this stem is is (suggested 120g @ 100mm), but for first impressions...

The Service Course SL stem came in an over-the-top box. My first purchase from Zipp, so maybe no big deal, but I know none of my 4 stems came packaged like this (Shimano PRO, 3T, Performance/Forte, Salsa). In that box included a 4mm torx head adapter (fits over a 4mm hex key) and beefily-folded instruction manual in 9 different languages. One thing that caught me a bit off guard was the stem's profile, which for some reason I assumed was octagonal based on the Zipp site's picture. In actuality, it has a sleek oval profile, which I also liked, as it agrees with the tube profiles of my frame. Fits nicely in my hand to walk the bike but smudges come easy and are noticeable.

Installation wasn't much different than from any other stem. I didn't use the torx adapter since I already had a torx tool. I did feel a little uneasy as the bolts are titanium and I had no torque wrench for precaution, but everything worked well by feel and installing the faceplate according to proper torquing pattern. One thing that totally irked me in aesthetic regards was the narrower bar clamp. It's not that SC SL itself is ugly, but the markings on the made by the previous 3T ARX Team stick out like a sore thumb. Maybe I'll get the electric tape to follow the clamp edge's profile or something. On the other end of the stem, the stack height comes in at 42mm, knocking off a spacer for me. The transition from steerer clamp onwards is very smooth, to hide that "kink" produced by the angle.

Ride:
Promotion of the SC SL stem hadn't really remarked its stiffness as particularly exceptional, but it's definitely stiff enough - at least in my mind stiffer than my 3T ARX Team and Shimano PRO PLT. Paired with my also-stiff Shimano PRO Vibe Sprint, I personally don't look to improve in this department anyway. I've only been on two rides, with climbs and a chipped road section. Zero slippage on the steerer and bars, and the feedback is superb for a confident descent. Good to know as my installation was based off feel and without any additional preparation measures (paste, although it's in no direct contact with carbon anyway). My previous stems required a rough ride before I had them surely secured in place for some reason. This Zipp SC SL however, didn't.

Just as I said about installation, it's still just a stem. You can't expect it to do magic or anything, but I will note that it's a perfectly sound, working, well-executed (and any alike description) product. My riding performance improved solely due to the dimension change over the past stem. Longer stems are awesome for climbing, imo.

Pros: Finish/aesthetics, functionality, confident and solid feel, selection of dimensions.
Cons: Add a torx tool in your inventory if you haven't already, and hopefully your bars haven't been scuffed by a previous, wider stem. Personally would've been digging a gunmetal color.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks nice.


----------



## twigseattle (Sep 10, 2009)

nice stem and nice write-up.
I find the Shimano Pro 7s stems uber stiff, even the PLT model seem pretty stiff, so "stiffer" than that sounds interesting.
IT is good to have more carbon options in -17 stems


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

twigseattle said:


> nice stem and nice write-up.
> I find the Shimano Pro 7s stems uber stiff, even the PLT model seem pretty stiff, so "stiffer" than that sounds interesting.
> IT is good to have more carbon options in -17 stems


Thanks, but sorry to burst your bubble if I read your post right, you're mistaken: the Zipp Service Course SL stem is actually aluminum. I'm not aware of any carbon stems at -17 degrees to begin with.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I picked one up yesterday at my lbs. Fit and finish is really nice. I have the same "bite" marks on my bar that the 3T left behind.

Lol...if I didn't come across your review...I would have tossed that torx bit along with the box!

Theres also a date printed on the clamp. Mine says _29JAN11_.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

With lighter Ritchey stems for $75, and decently light offerings down near $30, what was it about the Zipp stem that made it worth $99 to you?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the finish and graphics on the Zipp SC stems is way cooler than the Ritchey, and that is reason enough for me to like it more. 

If we are going to play the 'why would you' game, why would you buy a Ritchey stem when a Performance Forte stem is about the same?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

natedg200202 said:


> I think the finish and graphics on the Zipp SC stems is way cooler than the Ritchey, and that is reason enough for me to like it more.
> 
> If we are going to play the 'why would you' game, why would you buy a Ritchey stem when a Performance Forte stem is about the same?


Because it doesn't come in a -17 configuration?

I have a Forte stem. It is very light and beautifully made. $25 on sale.


I asked about the Zipp because I was curious what factors the OP was considering, and if it met those considerations. Aesthetics is a perfectly good answer - you'll spend more time starring at the stem than anything else.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Well said Nate.

The Zipp stem was just something I liked when I first saw it. So when the bike shop got it in...just I bought it.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah, I don't think about -17 degree stems, but that does narrow the choices a bit. 

I'm glad to see real world pictures. I think I'm going with this stem for my bar/stem upgrade; can't decide if the SL version is what I want or the regular version (matte finish and slightly heavier). Anywho, pictures are cool - keep em' coming!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

rx-79g said:


> With lighter Ritchey stems for $75, and decently light offerings down near $30, what was it about the Zipp stem that made it worth $99 to you?


Looks, finish...I personally hate the Ritchey's finish at the steerer clamp. Besides, who _doesn't_ use a Ritchey stem? Even dem hipsters be usin' the stuff. 

I'm personally critical with my cockpit and seatpost selection. I was tempted to "opt" for a Ritchey 73D and others while being increasingly impatient for the Zipp to finally arrive because I needed that new length, but it just never happened. That Zipp just had to be on my bike. Everything else would feel like a "stand-in" if I wasn't kidding myself. That wasn't the plan.

Nate, if I'm right, Zipp works their line just like the 3T line, where the two tiers mainly differ by weight (notably only with the Ti bolts that some people hate, but also the faceplate) and finish. Tbh, I took the SL because of aesthetics. Gloss finish>Matte for me.


----------

